# Guess what, I met Patsy G!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great time. She seems to be a pretty cool person to be around as well, that's awesome! I love this forum


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Jon,


This is such a great post, and it was a pleasure meeting you! I always like to put a face to the username . I had a great time at the Dream Cruise, and was fortunate to run into you! I'm looking forward to continuing my efforts to happily assist everyone on the forum, and keep loving my Cruze peeps. I told Jon that I will be trying my best to head to the Lordstown meet next year, and hopefully in a Cruze of my own. Also, if another Michigan meet happens, I'll be sure to visit with my Aveo haha. 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Lies! Everyone knows that girls don't exist on the internet. Especially pretty ones! :wub:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> This is such a great post


Drunk foruming FTW!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Jon ! Now Enter COTM for the umpteenth time ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jon,

I second Brian's request for you to enter COTM.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Patsy is real? OMG! Nice to see that.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Patsy is real? OMG! Nice to see that.


Yep, unless she's some robot covered in a flesh-like material, but robot technology would have had to come a long way to make one look that good! I confirmed (visually, for the record) that she has two boobs too, unless they are rechargeable battery packs?

Also, I did not witness any reddish color liquid leaking anywhere from her, so if she is a robot, she can't be a GM-built robot. And she was really cool, so her cooling system works just fine.

I'll not continue with awkward compliments.



obermd said:


> Jon,
> 
> I second Brian's request for you to enter COTM.





trevor_geiger said:


> I agree!





brian v said:


> That's Nice Jon ! Now Enter COTM for the umpteenth time ...


NO! COTM is overrated.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Also, I did not witness any reddish color liquid leaking anywhere from her,
> 
> .





Erm... Lmfao. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Erm... Lmfao.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


JJ, I'm glad you picked up on that reference, I wouldn't expect anything less. Reddish color liquid leaking from anywhere is never a happy time...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Great job with meeting Patsy! 

Jon your car is the same color as mine! When I first bought mine last year, I thought what a different color, now I see lots of them and not just Cruzes so much for standing out in a crowd! 

Should he submit for COTM or MOTM? Either way he would win!!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Patman said:


> Jon your car is the same color as mine! When I first bought mine last year, I thought what a different color, now I see lots of them and not just Cruzes so much for standing out in a crowd!


Maybe there are more down by you, but it's a rare one around here. There's a few, but it's definitely rare. I get compliments on the color all the time. Ford has a similar color out now, but it's distinctly different from Autumn.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool to put a face to the name. I was up at Woodward all day with the Monte Carlo and had a great time. And, true, don't see very many Autumn around here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Maybe there are more down by you, but it's a rare one around here. There's a few, but it's definitely rare. I get compliments on the color all the time. Ford has a similar color out now, but it's distinctly different from Autumn.


And the sunset color is actually gorgeous on a Fusion ??

I see a lot of LS Cruzen in your color.


----------

